# Ưu điểm sữa Aptamil Essensis số 3



## Phạm Thị Thanh Thảo (7/2/22)

Sữa Aptamil Essensis số 3 hội tụ những ưu điểm nổi trội của các dòng sữa cao cấp và sữa công thức tạo nên sự bảo vệ an và khỏe mạnh cho trẻ nhỏ. Dưới đây là một số ưu điểm nổi bật của Aptamil xanh số 3:

* _Công thức tuyệt vời giữa vi khuẩn Bifidobacterium breve M - 16V và đạm A2_

Đây được đánh giá là sữa công thức cao cấp độc quyền. Đạm A2 có trong sữa được biết từ lâu là một trong những đạm sạch và an toàn dành cho trẻ nhỏ. Tuy nhiên, để có được nguồn đạm sạch thì sữa Aptamil đòi hỏi sự chọn lọc nghiêm ngặt và phức tạp về mặt di truyền.

Lợi khuẩn _Bifidobacterium breve M - 16V _được tìm thấy trong sữa mẹ và đường tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh giúp bảo vệ hệ miễn dịch đường ruột của trẻ nhỏ một cách tuyệt vời. Trong các dòng sữa công thức trên thị trường hiện nay, chỉ có sữa Aptamil xanh số 3 mới sở hữu lợi khuẩn có lợi này.

_ 

_
_Công thức độc quyền từ sữa Aptamil Essensis_​_* Sữa có hương vị thơm ngon, rất dễ uống_

Hiện nay vẫn đang còn rất nhiều các mẹ vẫn lo lắng khi lựa chọn sữa công thức cho trẻ nhỏ bởi sữa có vị tanh khó uống. Tuy nhiên, với Aptamil xanh số 3, các mẹ có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng, hương vị thơm ngon của sữa rất dễ uống. Đây là sản phẩm sữa hữu cơ có độ ngọt vừa phải thích hợp với khẩu vị của trẻ nhỏ.


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (7/2/22)

SỢ CON NGHIỆN GAME, WEB Đen THÌ VAPU LÀ LỰA CHỌN TỐI ƯU NHẤT
 Phần Mềm Giám Sát Máy Tính & Chặn Web Đen Chỉ 42K ️️️
—
Tối ưu chi phí cho bố mẹ - Bảo vệ tối đa cho con trẻ:
 ✔ Chặn hơn 30.000 web đen, web phản động
 ✔ Chặn link truy cập Game Online và chặn  Game Offline
 ✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube, tùy chỉnh theo yêu cầu bố mẹ
 ✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi email báo cáo cho bố mẹ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập máy tính theo giờ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập Internet theo giờ
 ✔ Cập nhật tự động link web đen, tự động chặn bằng hệ thống AI
✔ Lưu trữ và Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website hàng ngày của con
✔ Chụp ảnh và Gửi email hình ảnh màn hình sử dụng của con về cho Bố Mẹ
Kể từ khi có VAPU, bố mẹ có thể:
 Kiểm soát thời gian lên mạng và dùng máy tính của con
 Nắm bắt tình hình và nội dung mà con đã sử dụng trên Internet
 Bảo vệ con tuyệt đối khỏi các nội dung đồi trụy, bạo lực hoặc độc hại trên mạng
 Giúp con tập trung khi học trực tuyến
 Ngăn chặn nguy cơ nghiện game, nghiện Youtube, FB của con
—
>>> VAPU cam kết:  Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !  Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !  Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Phần mềm với mức giá rẻ, lại cực kỳ dễ cài đặt và sử dụng thì không điều nào qua được VAPU. Đồng thời, vì là phần mềm do người Việt phát triển, vì thế khách hàng cũng được hỗ trợ tận tình, lâu dài. Đội kĩ thuật VAPU sẽ trực tiếp cài đặt và tư vấn cho Quý khách.
LIÊN HỆ :
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Website: Vapu.com.vn


----------

